# Prepping Dr's in MD/ levoxyl question



## Shawn (Nov 24, 2012)

We are looking to see if there are any preppers doctors in our area to be in contact. Also i have had my thyroid removed and I have to take levoxyl everyday and ive read that if u dont take it for ayear you will die. So I am trying to stock up on it but everywhere i find it you need a perscription which i have obviously but i need to use my perscription for my current everyday use, how can i stock up on it?


----------



## Deltafox692 (May 2, 2012)

I'm like you ,I have to take the Thyroid med's also. I can order a 90 day supply and at 85days I'll order some more to where I do have extras.But how long are they good for???


----------



## Shawn (Nov 24, 2012)

Where do you get your supply from?


----------



## Deltafox692 (May 2, 2012)

I get all my med's from VA Veterans Affair


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

My wife also has the same problem and once a year she has to see a doctor to get the prescription refilled as after a time the meds sometimes need to be changed.


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

Same problem....had thyroid removed I am on Levothyroxine. Other than TRYING to stock up on extra Levo', all I can find is other stuff that requires a prescription. I do find dietary supplements w/ T3 or T4 on label, but I don't know if that would be effective.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

My thoughts are more controlled dosage. That's how I stock up on many prescription meds. 
If you can skip doses safely, then that dose goes in the spare bottle. I'm not super familiar with thyroid conditions, but as I understand, there are many methods of treating without meds. I suggest researching alternative methods and, between you and your Dr. determining what is appropriate for you. But obviously don't even allude to the idea of what your intention is.

Also there is the "I'm going on a trip" method. This can often be used to acquire a 90 day supply, which can be "stolen" or "lost" or "confiscated by the TSA or government of another country"


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Most pharmacies will allow you a 7 day overlap between refills. This will allow you to stock pile 7 days of pills between refills.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Tennessee said:


> Most pharmacies will allow you a 7 day overlap between refills. This will allow you to stock pile 7 days of pills between refills.


Sort of.

Pharmacies will fill it whenever. Synthroid/levothyroxine is not something people abuse so they don't care.

Insurance on the other hand is the one to limit you...so 7 days is a possibility with some companies, others might be 3 or 4 days.

Regardless it's a cheap drug, at least as a generic...most places will have it on their $4, $6, $10 list anyway.

One caveat though, for many folks their dosage can fluctuate so a 3 month stockpile of 112 mcg pills wouldnt help much if your new dose is 150 mcg. But then again, it's better than nothing I suppose...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

A few years ago they were taking seniors over the border to Canada for cheaper prescriptions, not sure if its still tolerated. Online pharmacies on the other hand are evil! Watch! This was an old thread.


----------

